# Colson, Dayton, Cleveland Welding--Argh!!!



## ravedodger (Aug 25, 2006)

WARNING
RANT FOLLOWING!!!

I have always been able to tell the difference between different years and eras of vehicles and aircraft. Some people would probably say that I'm an expert at distinguishing years of Volkswagens from 1949 through 1979.

I've been into balloon bikes for over a year now and I still can't see what makes one cruiser different from any other without a sticker or a tell-tale piece of hardware.

I have bought three cruisers in a short time. The first being my little Hawthorne, which is from sometime in the 50's; a fairly original women's (for my girlfriend) skiptooth Higgins, except for paint; and an original women's (for my daughter) skiptooth Firestone Pilot. I don't buy anything for these bikes because I can't tell what parts would actually belong to any of the bikes. I take that back, I did spot what appears to be NOS handlebar grips for he Hawthorne on eBay, but that's it. 

Since I went riding with Marty last year, Elgins are now easy to spot, but that's only because they're complete bikes and the parts alone stand out compared to others.

I've noticed an incredible lack of documentation about bicycles, other than the a few catalogs which typically show artist renderings. I've also noticed that hardware makers would supply a number of bicycle manufacturers with items such as fenders, handlebars, and saddles, which makes the learning process even more difficult for me.

How do you guys do it by just looking at a frame? This is driving me crazy! 

Can you guys help me? Or am I getting too old (at 34)to be able to learn this stuff?

Is anyone out there compiling a database of the different makes and the finite characteristics of the models and years? Is it possible for you guys to point out the finer details of your bikes when you post pics? I think this would help quite a bit.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 25, 2006)

have heart,my brother. patience,is the key. we're all student teachers,and there are some of us to help. literature does help,dave's vintage bikes site is a great reference guide,too. which marty? my buddy,marty wilson? keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## ravedodger (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, Marty W.

Haha, thanks for the encouragement...I'll get better. I think.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 25, 2006)

you can always tell the Dayton bikes because they just look better


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 25, 2006)

*elitist snobs/snubs?!?*

scott,my gosh,never knew you were a elitist! i,for one,love my '37 firestone fleetwood super streamliner,but my '38 shelby no-nose,my early '36 elgin robin,my '36 schwinn super deluxe cantiliever autocycle,w/locking double duty fork,are all real extreme,in their own write/right? keith
p.s. heck w/the dumb sh@t,my holy grail is NOT a aerocycle,high end airflow,bluebird,BUT,a '36 dayton safety streamliner!


----------



## sam (Aug 25, 2006)

gee I only want a 37  cro-mo-dayton with 28"wood sprints.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 25, 2006)

All I want is a tank, rack, and horn for a 55 Columbia. I've been looking for two
years, and I have seen half of one, and the one I bought which is for a 24 inch bike I'm beginning to realize. It fits the head tube and about half way to the back. With the rear bracket touching and the holes lined up, the back end is a 
half inch slop-o-rama. The rear rack rests on the fender before the stay holes line up. At normal height, the holes are about 2 1/2" from lining up. The front tank bracket being damaged doesn't help either. 

I have learned a lot since I got back into bikes in 03, but some of the prewar stuff still gets me confused. I thought there were a lot of post wars, whoa!! Those prewars seemed to change frame styles every year, lol. I can spot a columbia right off from a small pic usually. I go through nostalgics' photo archive on a regular basis, it seems to be the most comprehensive of any one I've seen. Amazing amount of bikes on that page.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not an elitist, I prefer Huffman Fanatic!


 and my dream bike would be a 1940 Champion or maybe a 1941 Champion with the Gliding Ride.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Scott. Per the 41 champion with gliding ride, does that mean the champion with front springer? I have a 41 truss rod big tank Huffman that came with the champion rear rack from a different bike that I may restore with the springer to make a 41 champion. Pic to follow. Marc



37fleetwood said:


> I'm not an elitist, I prefer Huffman Fanatic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eazywind (Aug 28, 2006)

*pics*


----------



## eazywind (Aug 28, 2006)

*Oh yeah*

I also found a couple of correct lights and brackets to go along with the springer if I decide to restore that way. I may just leave it as is. Hard decision as the paint is almost good enough to leave as is. Although, how many 41 champions with springers are out there. I have never seen one. Marc


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, thats it! now I have to come up to your place and kill you and take your bike


 I'll have to make it look like some drug crazed lunatic did it of course. Just kidding but seriously what you have is a 1941 Huffman Top Flite model 21. if you put a springer on it and the smaller rack it would ba a model 21SF. the difference is the rack and springer. in '41 the Champion came with the Springer and a front mounted light and the bigger rack and was designated the Model 11SF. the tank lights were a 1940 thing only. in '41 you could even get a stripped down Champion without the rack tank or springer. it came with truss rods and a torpedo light and that was all. for '41 I only have one photo of a Top Flite. all the photos of Champions are 1940s. sometimes I think it is because people don't know the difference and assume they all were the same and thats what they get parts for. it's too bad you can't read the name in the tank so you could tell what badge it was originally. I guess you get to choose. I'd go with something unusual, maybe a Dixie Flyer or Lightning Flyer or something.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 28, 2006)

11SF is what I am going for. I have both the light brackets, one that goes with the springer 11SF and the bracket that goes with the top flite model 21. The bracket that goes with the springer is different than the one that goes with the truss rod bikes as it had to be a little longer. I have 2 correct lights. They are going to need some work to plate well though. 



 in '41 the Champion came with the Springer and a front mounted light and the bigger rack and was designated the Model 11SF.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 29, 2006)

marc,wow! that's a real pretty bike. hope you can keep the orig paint! keith


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 26, 2007)

*Question*

Question - I have an original Huffman like the red one shown earlier. Mine still has a sticker in the oval indented area of the tank and it says "National", but everyone calls it a Champion?  

There are no holes for a front torpedo light, rear rack has two slots on each side. I'm pretty sure its a 41 model...........just needs a front light, I think it mounts from the fork.........

By the way the red patina on that bike is gorgeous!


----------

